# New SP combo needed....HELP!!



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Guys.

I need a cheap SP setup. I have $180 and some 6lb fireline/12lb vanish ready to go, with a range of SP/HB's on the way.

Can anyone point me in the direction of a semi decent combo for fishing out of the yak??? mainly just estuary and inlet.

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve been to all the local tackle shops and its gotten all too confusing.

One thing in common through is the apparent need for a cork grip, graphite stick up to 7ft and a reel in the 2.0 range??

Im sick to death og using cheap combos that last half a summer!!!

Ive been looking at some of the shimano backbone combo's ($160) as well as okuma and Penn accord reels. Are any of these any good??

HELP!! i want to go fishing this weekend


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Berkley Dropshot rod & Shimano Sedona.

Perfect little setup, well balanced, last beautifully, and not too expensive. Wonderful for the Kayak. I know cause it's what I use :wink:


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks dan, i think the sedona was the reel matched with the shimano stick i saw in amart for $160 (cant be sure, all their reel series start with 's'  )


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Can vouch for the sedona. I've got a 2500 series, and am very happy with it. Don't pay more than $100 for them.

There's a few rod options around. The dropshot is a good one, and very popular. I've got 2 sikstics, that you can get 'on sale' sometimes in your range. Again, I'm very happy with them. I think the Daiwa Heartland is in the range as well.

Haven't used okuma before, but the word was they weren't bad for the price. Quality wasn't up to the shimano or Daiwa, but neither was the price. In saying that, they've got a lifetime???? waranty now I think...

The pflueger trion (I think) is also good value for money, and should be 'on-sale' at the moment.

Hope this helps a bit.

Steve.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I like the Shimano Sedona 2500 as well it is a nice reel I have it paired with an el cheapo Shakespeare Graphite 7' (IM6 blank I think) $29 on special from Anaconda and I fish with 6lb mono on this, I flick sp's little slugs hb's and troll my small hb's (sx40 etc). It is a great setup it is one of my favourite and goes everywhere with me in the car . You could also look on ebay at the Shimano Ultegra which are pretty reasonable and are a model or two above the sedona. have fun


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm also a Sedona fan, have the 2500 and 4000, reels are smooth with great drags, my only gripe is some cosmetic corrosion of the (likely) copper based shiny gold plate on the reel body - obviously incorporated to make the reel look flashy, but doesn't cope with 2 years of saltwater yakking that well (and yes I do wash my reels  ). One of the best things about the Sedonas is that you get a spare spool - I've spooled up with 4lb Fins braid and 8lb fireline on the 2500, and 10lb and 20lb fireline on the 4000.

I have my 2500 paired with a 6'6" Daiwa Procaster you can get for $79 at Ray's Outdoors - would be a sweet outfit for your 6lb fireline - $100 Sedona 2500 + $79 Daiwa Procaster = $179 :wink:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

another Sedona fan here too mate,

ive had a 2500 for about 6 months now and absolutely love it, 
ive been using it nearly everyday this summer and even dunked it accidentally on the yak, it still runs as smooth as the day i got it. I matched it with a shimano catana and was only $110 for the combo.

if i had the money i would have looked at a dropshot but in all honesty have found the catana 7.0ft rod really good. I fish with guys who have all the loomis rods and $400 eggbeaters for placcys and to tell you the truth it doesnt help in catching any more fish mate.

If you really look after your gear i guess it will last a long time anyways.

but yeah in response to the OP go a sedona 2500 and which ever rod you can grab at the time, go for a 7.0 or 7.2ft though as it makes it easier when finesse is the key. I have shorter rods as well but found that they dont give as nicer action (ive tested in the pool).

good luck with it all,


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks guys,

Sounds like the sedona is a goer!! ill check out my local takle shop at lunch time.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

also a fan of the shimanos - I have acouple of siennas (4000 and 2500) and also an Aernos 3000 and 2000 which have all copped heaps of 'underwater time' on the yak and still perform nicely.

I have a 7' Steve Starling Squidgy Spin 2-4kg rod and also a Shimano Backbone 2-4 kg 6'6" rod and both of these are great and well priced (around $80) matched with the smaller shimanos (sienna and aernos reels are both around the $60 - $80 mark)..


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Go the Berkley 2-4kg Dropshot, I've even closed and locked the car door on mine and still going strong!!!!


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> I went into Amart today and was thinking I'd pick up a sedona 2500 with a 2 piece Backbone Elite rod. The marked price was $170 but with 25% off all Shimano combo's I did the sums on the separate pieces and worked out I was getting an Ok deal. I tried talking the guy into throwing in some fireline but had no luck as he said the 25% was too good to add anything too.
> 
> So i picked up some fireline and leader material and made my way to the checkout..... when the combo came on the register at $67 :shock: I had to try very hard not to smile or let my jaw drop too much. :shock:
> 
> Pretty happy with todays purchase! :shock:


and you didnt attempt to go back and buy 2 more???


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

ok guys finally picked up an outfit which i hope to hit the water with this weekend.

Ended up with a berkley drop shot (series 2 - new out) 6'6" 2-4kg and a shimmano sedona 2500. Looks as though its going to be a nice little outfit with my 6pd fireline.

total cost combo = $145


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Great combo mate!

I use one myself :wink:


----------



## Sanman (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice outfit. All of the advice is pretty much spot on. 
One bit of advice I picked up in a fishing book which I think makes sense is to spend more on the reel than the rod, as long as it is nicely balanced. Most rods will do a decent job, but it's more likely you'll be damaging the rod by mistake (in the door of the car!) than damaging the smooth, relatively more expensive reel.

Sanman.


----------

